# Cheapest grooming in Miami, Fl????



## marnatalv (May 2, 2010)

Anybody know good & affordable grooming in Miami, FL???
I am dying to find a reliable, affordable, and good grooming place!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

marnatalv said:


> Anybody know good & affordable grooming in Miami, FL???
> I am dying to find a reliable, affordable, and good grooming place!! Ahhh!!!


I'm curious to know your definition of affordable in this area.


----------



## marnatalv (May 2, 2010)

Dieselsmama said:


> I'm curious to know your definition of affordable in this area.


Hahah, thats a good question and definately true.. But im thinking like $30-35 full grooming.. but I havent seen it anywhere except for my grandmas grooming lady who does it for her.. but doesnt want to give _me_ that price!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend you forget about cheap, and start looking for well trained, safe and competent..worry about cost later. Many groomers will give a discount if you prebook every few weeks, and you can always stretch groomings out for longer, and keep your dog brushed and combed out yourself at home between those longer groomings. Even here, in IL, farmcountry, you won't find a full groom on a small dog for the price you are looking for. I can't see that happening in Miami?


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Tiki Dog Salon, on SW 87th ave and 26 street. They are decent groomers and have good prices. They also sell Orijen kibble. I believe they only really do small dogs however.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

marnatalv said:


> Hahah, thats a good question and definately true.. But im thinking like $30-35 full grooming.. but I havent seen it anywhere except for my grandmas grooming lady who does it for her.. but doesnt want to give _me_ that price!!


Here in Vt. you'll find the price range to be between 50-65 for a shih-tzu. I'm $55 typically.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

My groomer charges $25 to do Cadence. But he doesn't need any trimming, just a sanitary, that's all. Nails & paw pads are included. My groomer actually charges not just based on size/fur length, she also charges based on "how easy it was to groom your dog". She charges more for dogs who fight and scream and cry and are badly matted. Good thing Cadence is such a sweetheart when it comes to grooming.


----------

